# Bold Statement



## innoverskuen (Oct 27, 2017)

Only Beethovens 5th, and Beethovens 14th String Quartet can match Beethovens 5th in scopeing out sadness in the soul.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven could produce some of the most emotionally gut wrenching music ever composed on a movement by movement basis, but by and large, I consider him pretty much the most life affirming composer who ever lived.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

MarkW said:


> Beethoven could produce some of the most emotionally gut wrenching music ever composed on a movement by movement basis, but by and large, I consider him pretty much the most life affirming composer who ever lived.


A great example of Beethoven's affirmation of life is his final string quartet. After three movements of dark, soul wrenching experience, the composer poses the question "Must it be?" and answers with a startlingly contrasting "It must be" movement, one which brings laughter to the fore and seemingly answers our questions of existence with the need to laugh, our true saving grace. For in the absurdity of existence, only laughter can counter the experience which calls us all "fools". Laughter gives us the power to look absurdity directly in the eyes and say "You matter not. You are powerless to crush _me_." And _that_ is what _must be_ if we are to go on to fulfill our destinies, to add some snippet of meaning to our lives, in this otherwise meaningless universe.


----------

